# caddis hatch...



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Fished a S.E. stream today for about 3 hours. As soon as I got to the bank I noticed fish rising everywhere. I walked right into a blanket caddis hatch. It was wild !!!! I quickly tied on a size 18 EHC, and away we go !! First drift landed this guy. Ended up with about 10 Browns and about 4 or 5 rainbows. The action was too hot for anymore photos. A few were a little bigger but this guy was average.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

is it trout season?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Trout season opens the last Saturday in April. However, this particular river is not a designated trout stream,and is open for fishing. This trout was released unharmed,as are all the fish I catch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishinmichigan (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow Amazing, absolutely amazing.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

nice catch, be sure to remain tight lipped... unless i ask for info, lol


----------



## TROLL/yooper (Oct 19, 2009)

DUDE that so sweet I didnt know they had good trout fishing in S.E. MI. send me a message where this stream is ... PLEASE.. I dont know where to fish at.


----------



## TROLL/yooper (Oct 19, 2009)

catch and release and then catch them again when they are BIGGER,and then go hit taco bell with fishy fingers !


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

dud thats exactly what i did today, taco bell is the boss!
good catching!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

This stream is top secret... Not many people know it exists.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

jaytothekizzay said:


> This stream is top secret... Not many people know it exists.


I know it does  already caught 22 this year, biggest was 15inch brown and a 14.5inch bow


----------



## TROLL/yooper (Oct 19, 2009)

well thats three people who know where this spot is whats one more. send me a prvt message to give me a clue maybe i can find it


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

I feel awkward asking for info 
I sorta feel like it... belongs to them, i know lots of holes where i feel like they are "mine" on the Belle.


----------

